
TikTok’s Chinese parent is scrambling to hang on to its hit app - FillardMillmore
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/07/25/tiktoks-chinese-parent-is-scrambling-to-hang-on-to-its-hit-app
======
justinclift
It's kind of weird. The archive talks about TikTok potentially moving it's HQ
to London, for what seems like wanting to be an EU operation.

But that doesn't really make sense in light of the UK leaving the EU.

~~~
innagadadavida
Ireland is probably better if/when til tok makes money for tax purposes.

------
Shared404
> The second worry is that as a Chinese firm, ByteDance is subject to laws
> that require it to work with China’s authorities.

I post this every time this subject comes up, but...

The same applies to any American company, except they are subject to American
laws and surveillance. Chinese apps are no worse about privacy/backdoors than
the American equivalents. The only thing I would be more concerned about with
a Chinese company is IP theft.

edit: As danhak pointed out, this is about defending US Gov interests, not US
citizenry.

If there is something I'm misunderstanding, I welcome corrections.

~~~
danhak
Well, yeah. This is about protecting American interests not privacy. America
would prefer to be the only country spying on Americans.

~~~
Shared404
I don't know why I didn't write this in to begin with. Thanks for making up
for my stupidity.

------
justinclift
[https://archive.vn/QDNB6](https://archive.vn/QDNB6)

~~~
FillardMillmore
I'm getting an unresolved IP from this. :(

~~~
bpeebles
Assuming archive.vn is the new archive.is (and it seems so), they are
returning intentionally bad IPs back to cloudflare DNS users, so if you're
using 1.1.1.1 or one of their other resolvers, that's why. See earlier
discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19828317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19828317)

~~~
justinclift
One potential workaround is to manually add an entry to your /etc/hosts.

No idea how stable their IP's are, but at the moment (for me) it's resolving
to this:

    
    
      $ ping archive.vn
      PING archive.vn (94.16.117.236) 56(84) bytes of data.
      64 bytes from v22018085050771054.luckysrv.de (94.16.117.236): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=315 ms

